# Harly Wax



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys and of course Ladies 

We are pleased to announce....

Harly Wax is now available at Clean and Shiny!!

Link to Harly Wax

£19.00 excluding any discounts.

Any questions, just holar!


----------

